# Help Picky Eater



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

hello i have a 8inch rhom in a 40 gal breeder(i kno its too small), but hes alone in there most the time. he wont eat much but feeders. ive never fed him feeder goldies only danios, cichlids, barbs. i decided to spoil him one day and got him a 4 inch midas cichlid and sense then he wont really eat much but live food. he used to only eat talipia, earth worms, beefheart(once and a while) but thats all he would eat and now i put food in there and he dont touch it only live. any ideas


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Starve him for a few weeks ( not to worry they can go months without food) then try to feed him what ever you are trying to. If all else fails try using Garlic guard, I heard it works. Good luck man.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd skip a few meals & try other foods again. If he don't eat, wait couple more days. I wouldn't feed him live till he's eating the other foods like he should.


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks every 1


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the best luck i ever had with picky eaters it to introduce something new every day. instead of starving create options. some food might have that certain odor, taste or look that gets him to bite. the important thing is to get him to associate the food thing. after he decides to go for seconds you can start introducing different foods


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

I just got my rhom to eat hikari carnivore pellets. I weened him off feeders to shrimp and tilapia and now got him on the pellets. I don't overfeed my rhom so he's always happy to see me. I just waited until the next day when he's real anxious and started dropping the pellets in instead of shrimp/tilapia. If he's only eating live, he will have control over what he eats, eating and chaseing them when he pleases. Once you control the food the easier it will be to trick, I mean train him


----------

